# Crufts & Louie



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Here is our haul we got from Crufts on Saturday 

The whole lot:









K9 Designer bowl & Tshirt









Step in soft harness & lead from Pet London :hart1:









Mini duck toy and some more Kong mini tennis balls









Pet Head shampoo









2.5kg Orijen with FREE Ziwipeak treats and a Ziwipeak deer shank wrapped in trachea and a deer hoof









Dog Monthly magazine and 'goodie bag pack'









Pack of cows ears, and ribs wrapped in rawhide









Fish4dogs starter pack: Bag of fish skin tiddler treats, 4 sample bags of dry food, 2 wet food pouches, training treats and some salmon oil









Now some of my handsome boy! 

With my mum

















More to come!


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Just Lou









Excuse the red eye lol









Waiting for a treat









Mmmmm fishskins nom nom

















Ooo what bunny upto?









Mmmm ribs


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Cutie boy

















Pure evil shot! 










He isn't as 'fat' as he looks! Its not rolls of fat on his neck its just his fur sticking up funny lol

Thats all! Thanks for looking


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

WOW Louie u are one lucky chihuahua!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

What a great haul of stuff! He'll be in doggie heaven with all of that. Lots of great treats! Yay!!! The harness and leash set and his little shirt is so cute! I love it all.


----------



## Lindilou (Mar 6, 2011)

Louie is such a handsome boy so he deserves cute clothes doesn't he! I love the security shirt, that's so funny. Your photos are great, I really enjoyed seeing them all.

Looks like you got a great stash of stuff for him, what a lucky boy. I hope you had fun at Crufts!


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

Wow! thats a lot of stuff. I Love to bowl!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

WOW, you got tons of stuff Steph!! Such a great chi mummy :love2:


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Did you buy all that for him? or did he win it? lol


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

wow great stuff!!!


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

He's one lucky boy, i liked the bowl as well.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Brillaint haul. I sooooooo wanted to go on Saturday, instead I had to watch it on tv:-(
I was telling my sister how they have all these fantastic stalls with everything you could ever want.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

easter bunny came early!


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

KittyD said:


> Did you buy all that for him? or did he win it? lol


I bought it  Louie isnt a show dog.



MarieUkxx said:


> Brillaint haul. I sooooooo wanted to go on Saturday, instead I had to watch it on tv:-(
> I was telling my sister how they have all these fantastic stalls with everything you could ever want.


They really do have everything there is amazing! I'm hoping to go on 'chihuahua day' next year and meet some lovely CP chis :hello1:

I went on chihuahua day last year and walked round the show benches but didn't recognise anyone  I'm rubbish like that


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

Beautiful spoilt boy! I went on the sunday and had a fab time! it was a long day though! maybe some of us could arrange to meet up next year? ;-)


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Kezza said:


> Beautiful spoilt boy! I went on the sunday and had a fab time! it was a long day though! maybe some of us could arrange to meet up next year? ;-)


Now theres an idea!! Mass chi people meet up :hello1:


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

Pinkchi said:


> Now theres an idea!! Mass chi people meet up :hello1:


sounds like a plan huh?! :-D


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Kezza said:


> sounds like a plan huh?! :-D


Yeah yeah yeah! :hello1:


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Louie got so many great pressies!!!! Wooo!  Lucky dog!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

OMG! Louie was it your birthday?? What great stuff! I love those K9 bowls, wish we could get them here.


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

i went crufts too!! it was AMAZING!! i think i spent 100 pounds on coco


----------

